# Living Life (in Greece)



## Ottex (May 16, 2012)

Hi all, this is my first attempt at reaching out there. I am an Australian of Greek background, and i can speak, read and write Greek fluently. Currently my wife and i are in the process of trying to sell our business and house in Melbourne, Australia. We have two daughters 11 and 13 years of age. We are planning to move to Greece by April next year (2013) for approximately one year, possibly longer. Last year my family and i holidayed in Greece for 6 weeks, traveling through some parts of the mainland and a handful of the Aegean islands. Every inch of what we saw and experienced, we as a family absolutely loved. We did not want to leave Greece and the past 14 months or so since our return from that trip all we can think and talk about is going back to Greece. All our family and friends think we are nuts and we're trying to escape reality. I've always thought reality is where you are and what you are doing at that time. We feel it would be a great life time experience to share as a family while our daughters are still young enough to do so. We are looking at making base on Alonnisos (Sporades Islands), my question to all you out there is what should i be expecting to pay for a long term rental - for a 2 bedroom furnished house in the old village, cost of living for a family of four and any advice on what to look forward to and look out for. We welcome all advice.
Thanks.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Ottex said:


> Hi all, this is my first attempt at reaching out there. I am an Australian of Greek background, and i can speak, read and write Greek fluently. Currently my wife and i are in the process of trying to sell our business and house in Melbourne, Australia. We have two daughters 11 and 13 years of age. We are planning to move to Greece by April next year (2013) for approximately one year, possibly longer. Last year my family and i holidayed in Greece for 6 weeks, traveling through some parts of the mainland and a handful of the Aegean islands. Every inch of what we saw and experienced, we as a family absolutely loved. We did not want to leave Greece and the past 14 months or so since our return from that trip all we can think and talk about is going back to Greece. All our family and friends think we are nuts and we're trying to escape reality. I've always thought reality is where you are and what you are doing at that time. We feel it would be a great life time experience to share as a family while our daughters are still young enough to do so. We are looking at making base on Alonnisos (Sporades Islands), my question to all you out there is what should i be expecting to pay for a long term rental - for a 2 bedroom furnished house in the old village, cost of living for a family of four and any advice on what to look forward to and look out for. We welcome all advice.
> Thanks.


:welcome:

until a local in Greece comes along with the specific info you are wanting - before you get too far down the road in your plans you need to check out the visa situation

you'd need to apply for a resident visa - although as you are of Greek background maybe you have some way of getting a Greek passport - I don't know

hopefully someone will know for sure - but the definitive answer will come from the Greek Embassy in Australia


----------



## Ottex (May 16, 2012)

Hi xabiachica,
i should have mentioned in my initial post that my daughters and i do have dual passports (Australian and Greek). While we were in Greece last year i did sort out legal paperwork, visas etc.


----------



## nvarras7 (Oct 28, 2012)

*Think it over*

I moved to Greece 12 years ago. Vacationing and living here are VERY different. People are very dishonest here, especially in a business setting. Getting paid for services is a three ring circus. The simplest paperwork can take months or years, even when you bribe. Things are just getting worse as the financial situation worsens. Living expenses are Really high compared to income. The highest in Europe. 
Daily life is a hassle. Example: I have a legal parking garage. My neighbor who does not have one parks in front of my garage, and thinks i am petty for getting upset when i can't get in or out. He frequently tells his friends to park there. I called the police, and they tell me that i have to pay 100 euro to file a complaint, and it took them 4 hours to show up. They also tell me that although my spot is legal, I am only protected from others parking in my space, not in front of it. For that I need to go to the building commission to pay 700 euro for a permit, that takes 8 months to two years to get, if you bribe the right employee. 

Please please look for a person you know and trust to talk to before you make the move, things are very different here, I made the same mistake after a long vacation here, both my parents are Greek. Things you and I consider humane do not apply here.


----------



## Ottex (May 16, 2012)

Hi nvarras7, thanks for your advice. I have been reading and hearing contrasting stories about people's experiences of living in Greece. I think it is universally accepted that when it comes to dealing with Greece's bureaucracy it is a slow, frustrating and at times a painful process. 
I wonder and would love to hear what expats who are living in Greece at the moment, what they are experiencing and feeling when it comes to the local Greeks, the economy, cost of living, feeling safe, crime, regretting or happy to have made the move to Greece. I'm also still wondering what I should expect to be paying (monthly rental) for a modest, well kept, two bedroom furnished cottage on one of the Sporades islands. 
Thanks


----------



## paroshep (Jan 4, 2009)

*Rents are very local*

Hi, 
The only way to get the rent estimate you want is to contact someone on the specific islands.
Paros is a completely different kind of market but maybe it will help your budgeting to know that on a year around basis you can get a 2 bedroom furnished house in a remote (short drive to village or beach) location for €200-400 per month depending upon quality. Add another €100 if walking distance to beach or village.
In general, owners estimate what they can get for 6 weeks of high season then add a bit for wear and tear and that is the annual rent.
Cheers,
Michael


----------



## amesotis (Sep 6, 2012)

You can always find a way around things when asking the right peolple or the right small offices that can help you


----------



## Greek Aussie (Oct 10, 2012)

*Have you tried the classifieds?*

Hi Ottex,

I thought it may just be me and my English husband who are nuts.. we too are based in Australia and are moving to Greece.. very very soon! The only difference is we are not selling our house - just in case. I also have friends that went to Greece in 2004 but sold their house here, and now they are stuck between a rock and a hard place. They can never get back into the Sydney Property Market.. and they have an apartment they live in there, but business is not too good. It may be wise rethinking the burning of bridges, at least for a little while.

I have lived in Greece for 13 years in the past so I am familiar with they way things 'work' (or not). Still, if I am going to be on the treadmill of life, I would rather be doing it on a nice Greek Island, rather than busy bustling manic Sydney.

I saw your question about finding a place to rent in Alonissos. Have you tried the Xrysi Efkairia? The website is triple w.xe.gr. Just type in the areas that you want to rent in, and you will get a listing of ads. This is probably the best and most up to date way of finding out what's going and for how much. There are other sites such as HomeGreekHome.gr, but I dont know that that is updated on a regular basis. 

Don't rely on English language websites that are aimed at tourists, because I dont need to tell you what that will be like. Do you write greek? If so, I suggest you just enter the words 'enoikiaseis katoikion Alonissos' (in Greek characters) and this should bring up some websites for you to take a look at.

Let us know how you get on! Take care and all the best for your move.


----------



## sdamazo (Jul 1, 2011)

*Moving to Alonissos*

Hello Ottex

I am currently living in Xania and I'm planning to move to Alonissos for many reasons and also looking for a property there. 

I'm going in a few weeks to check properties and rent it once I find it. I've been in touch with many people there but so far I couldn't find anything, the contact mainly over the phone and internet.

I moved to Greece July last year and I'm quite happy with the change even though there is definitely a crisis not only here but everywhere (I work for foreign agencies and don't depend on local market), but there are also many very positive aspects.

I can send you further information if you like. The average price last time I checked was around 300/400 Euro for two/three room house. 


Regards


Shirley Damazo


----------



## Ottex (May 16, 2012)

Thanks to Michael (Paroshep), Greek Aussie & Shirley (sdamazo),
I appreciate your feedback, information and advice. We have decided not to sell our house in Australia, but we're definitely still enthusiastic about going to Greece. At this stage we're looking at being there by March or April next year (2013) and most probably / hoping it will be Alonnisos where we make base. I've tried emailing to a couple of local real estate agencies about long term rentals. Unfortunately I've had no response. Shirley I would appreciate further information about fully furnished 2 to 3 bedroom house rentals in the old village. 
Has the cost of living in Greece changed much compared to last year (2011)? 
Thanks again
Paul


----------



## panzah (Nov 27, 2012)

*Getting back home*



Ottex said:


> Hi all, this is my first attempt at reaching out there. I am an Australian of Greek background, and i can speak, read and write Greek fluently. Currently my wife and i are in the process of trying to sell our business and house in Melbourne, Australia. We have two daughters 11 and 13 years of age. We are planning to move to Greece by April next year (2013) for approximately one year, possibly longer. Last year my family and i holidayed in Greece for 6 weeks, traveling through some parts of the mainland and a handful of the Aegean islands. Every inch of what we saw and experienced, we as a family absolutely loved. We did not want to leave Greece and the past 14 months or so since our return from that trip all we can think and talk about is going back to Greece. All our family and friends think we are nuts and we're trying to escape reality. I've always thought reality is where you are and what you are doing at that time. We feel it would be a great life time experience to share as a family while our daughters are still young enough to do so. We are looking at making base on Alonnisos (Sporades Islands), my question to all you out there is what should i be expecting to pay for a long term rental - for a 2 bedroom furnished house in the old village, cost of living for a family of four and any advice on what to look forward to and look out for. We welcome all advice.
> Thanks.


Dear ottex, 
Apart from sea and sun, good weather conditions and lots of happy hours during your vacations you have a fake idea about Greece. I leave in Thessaloniki and travel a lot to Greek territories. Be extra carefull on your decision making about mooving back home.
The last 5 years social and finacial status worsen day by day. It is thougthless to make a decision based on emotional motives. You have two children that will find it hard to adopt to a new way of life. 
Social services are not running as fast as you may have used to. Finding an accomodation won't be a problem, rents lowered down last years. However getting a job or even worse making your own seems a summer night dream.
A country that leaves with loans is not a country anymore.
You may find worm people to welcome you as long as you have something to offer otherwise you will be forgoten in no time. Law and order are meanigless words here. As soon as you have someone to puss your demand you get your job done!!!
The Greeks are still fighting for survival with no hope and future. 
Please give it a second maybe a third and fourth thought to return.
As an imigrant, relative of mine, said: Greece is for 2 months vacations only.
Regards,
panzah


----------



## petrolhead (Jun 27, 2011)

Good luck Ottex and please keep us all posted. 

Has been a dream of mine to eventually retire to a Greek island but upon reading some of the comments on this forum perhaps it shall just have to remain a dream. 

Thanks to all who've participated - your experienced comments regarding life there really has opened my eyes.

A 'Shirley Valentine' ending is so very tempting.

On a final note I really hope the crisis picks up for you all.


----------



## Ptolemy3367VV (Jan 6, 2013)

That is my dream as wel petrolhead. I would love to life a life of tranquility and health and pleasure. 

But ofcourse the economic situation is not really good, but people must not forget that the life on the farmlands of greece are amazing. People in Greece are just very friendly and the nature of greece is just great. Because 80% of Greece is mountainious and everywhere there are bays, and picturescue scenic environments that makes you just happy.


----------



## Greek Aussie (Oct 10, 2012)

Hi Ottex,

How are your moving plans going? Have you moved to Greece yet? Please drop us a line to let us know where things are at for you.

Hope all you fellow Greeks had a happy Easter!


----------



## Welsh Kate (May 23, 2013)

Hello Michael, am very new to this site but I noticed you live on Paros, we are researching our move and Paros where we really want to be, we are both artists in our mid forties and we feel now is the time to make the move from wild & wet Wales, we are looking for a long term let, with garden, we are experienced gardeners and live as self sufficiently as possible here, we think we could do much better on Paros. We have a 12 yr old son who is fluent in Welsh and English, if you have any info that you think would help re. education for him and a place to live for us I would love to hear from you, we would be on a fairly limited budget but would have enough to see us through the first year, many thanks Welsh Kate


----------

